# Besoin aide installer 4890HD sur Lion 10,7



## Kenjy95 (16 Octobre 2012)

Salut a tous,


Voilà j'ai donc installer sur mon PC Mac OS Lion 10,7,3 avec un dvd qui a été fait par Niresh12495. 

L'installation c'est très bien passer, mais j'ai un gros souci pour installer ma CG ATI 4890HD. Cela fait 1 semaine que je cherche désespérément comment faire. J'ai fouiller partout sur les sites et forum, mais je n'ai pas tout compris des méthode utilisé (kexts,dsdt,...) Je vois bien le principe mais j'arrive pas a la mettre en place. Je débute dans le hackintosh est j'ai lu que c'était pas facile sur certains éléments et ma 4890 apparemment en fait parti  Donc si quelqu'un a déjà réussi a la mettre en place sa me serais d'une grande utilité, car la je rame un peu depuis 1 semaine. J'ai essayer de faire comme sur les tuto que j'ai vu mes rien y fait! 
En terme de connaissances en informatique je connais pas mal de choses, mais sur windows  Sur mac je débute.

Merci d'avance pur votre aide.


PS: Voilà ma config:

Processeur : Intel Core I7 2600K
RAM: 16 Go en Corsair Vengeance.
Carte Graphique: Donc une Saphire 4890HD 
Carte mère: ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO GEN3


----------



## Larme (16 Octobre 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/


----------



## edd72 (16 Octobre 2012)

Kenjy95 a dit:


> mes rien y fait!



Tes riens y font quoi?


----------



## itOtO (16 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
c'est quoi ton problème exactement avec la 4890? Impossible de démarrer avec , problème d'affichage? autre?
Parce que le plus simple ce serait que tu télécharge multibeast édition Lion, et dedans il y a un kext spécifique pour les cartes ATI 4xxx. Tu choisis la version correspondant à ton Lion (10.7.3) tu installes et tu re-démarres.


----------



## Kenjy95 (17 Octobre 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Salut,
> c'est quoi ton problème exactement avec la 4890? Impossible de démarrer avec , problème d'affichage? autre?
> Parce que le plus simple ce serait que tu télécharge multibeast édition Lion, et dedans il y a un kext spécifique pour les cartes ATI 4xxx. Tu choisis la version correspondant à ton Lion (10.7.3) tu installes et tu re-démarres.




Alors le souci c'est que je n'ai qu'une résolution de 1024*768 est la carte donc n'est pas reconnu. Je vais essayer avec Multibeast voir ce que sa donne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

Bon sa y'est sa marche!!!

J'avais déjà essayer de l'utiliser Multibeast mais j'avais du cocher un truc qui fallait pas. Mais sa a marcher.

Me reste plus qu'a mettre en place ma Carte Son Créative X-Fi TITANIUM (je vais voir comment...) est je serais ok a 100%.

Merci a tous ceux qui m'ont répondu!


----------

